# Video: Canadian Bagpipes vs Latvian .50 cal barrel



## SoldierInAYear (28 Jun 2012)

Video: http://youtu.be/i96ArjlqYj0?hd=1

It's not that often that we see a musician of his caliber in the armed forces. 

Latvia, Sabre Strike 2012


----------



## mikewalker28 (28 Jun 2012)

haha, awesome video man.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Nov 2012)

Had a Cook do some thing similar with the tube of the side of the kitchen trailer never saw it with a fifty barrel before amazing


----------



## Bluebulldog (13 Nov 2012)

I know the piper really well. I've sent this to him....


----------

